# Help! Steering Assist Issue



## MARSLANDER2020 (Sep 27, 2010)

POWER STEERING ASSIST ISSUE. LIGHT ON DASH AND BEEP 3 TIMES.


Sunday,15,March,2015,11:45:52:05031
VCDS Version: Release 14.10.2 (x64)
www.Ross-Tech.com

Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.CLB
Control Module Part Number: 5N1 909 144 F HW: 5N1 909 148 D
Component and/or Version: J500__APA-BS KL.050 0401
Software Coding: 0000258
Work Shop Code: WSC 01324 785 00200
VCID: 3566B9FB5C52D1898D9-8060
8 Faults Found:

00668 - Supply Voltage Terminal 30 
002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 61
Reset counter: 243
Mileage: 147039 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:44:58

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 0.10 V
Voltage: 10.60 V
Voltage: 17.90 V
Not Occup.
Not Occup.

00566 - Steering Assistance Operation 
008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101000
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 201
Mileage: 147039 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:04:40

Freeze Frame:
Hex Value: 0x7301
Hex Value: 0x7601
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000
Hex Value: 0x0000

01288 - Terminal 30; Steering Assist 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 9
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 242
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 2.0
Voltage: 9.50 V

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 243
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 115
(no units): 115
(no units): 115
(no units): 115
(no units): 115

16349 - Control Module - Error in Output Stage 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 8
Reset counter: 203
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 115
(no units): 115
(no units): 115
(no units): 115
(no units): 115

00446 - Function Limitation due to Under-Voltage 
000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 243
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
(no units): 115
(no units): 115
(no units): 115
(no units): 115
(no units): 115


----------



## billymade (Jan 29, 2008)

The thing; that is common, to ALL the trouble codes is LOW VOLTAGE! It looks to me; like all the computer in the car are freaking out, from a low voltage condition. I would have the whole charging system checked at a auto parts store and go from there. I would assume; you have a bad battery, alternator or wiring issue. Clear all the codes and see if any come back, repair or replace, whatever is causing the low voltage issue. 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00668

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00566

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/01288

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00446

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/00446


----------

